# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته های دارای تعهد وزارت بهداشت

## arasre

سلام.چند تا سوال برام پیش اومده که هر کی جواب بده خیلی ممنون میشم.(اونایی که دارن این وضع رو تجربه می کنن جواب بدن)
۱. اصلا روشی برای آزاد کردن مدرک و دور زدن تعهدنامه وجود داره؟ شنیدم که طی دوران دانشجویی حقوق میگیری که اگر در پایان اونو برگردونی تعهد رو آزاد میکنن.درسته؟
۲.حقوق یک پزشک عمومی متعهد شنیدم در حد پرستاری و ایناست :Yahoo (68):  که این برای کسی که ۷ سال درس میخونه فاجعست اگر اشتباه می کنم اصلاح کنید.
۳.تخصص :Yahoo (21):  یعنی دیگه تا ۱۰ سال واسه پزشکی نمیشه گرفت؟ من حاضرم همه ی شرایط رو بپذیرم ولی اینو نه!
۴.فرض کنیم که تعهد رو هیچ کاریش نمیشه کرد، آیا میشه امسال تعهدی بخونم و همزمان کنکور ۹۶ رو هم بدم؟ بعد در صورت قبولی برم بدون تعهد؟ در این صورت واحد ها تطبیق داده میشه؟
۵.کارنامه سبز کی میاد و آیا میشه توش رشته رو تغییر داد؟ با توجه به اینکه اگر تعهدی رو ثبت نام و امضا کنم دیگه نمیشه رشته رو تغییر داد.

اینا سوالای افراد زیادیه لطفا اگر کسی میدونه جواب بده مخصوصا اگر تعهدی هم باشین.

----------


## idealist

> سلام.چند تا سوال برام پیش اومده که هر کی جواب بده خیلی ممنون میشم.(اونایی که دارن این وضع رو تجربه می کنن جواب بدن)
> ۱. اصلا روشی برای آزاد کردن مدرک و دور زدن تعهدنامه وجود داره؟ شنیدم که طی دوران دانشجویی حقوق میگیری که اگر در پایان اونو برگردونی تعهد رو آزاد میکنن.درسته؟
> ۲.حقوق یک پزشک عمومی متعهد شنیدم در حد پرستاری و ایناست که این برای کسی که ۷ سال درس میخونه فاجعست اگر اشتباه می کنم اصلاح کنید.
> ۳.تخصص یعنی دیگه تا ۱۰ سال واسه پزشکی نمیشه گرفت؟ من حاضرم همه ی شرایط رو بپذیرم ولی اینو نه!
> ۴.فرض کنیم که تعهد رو هیچ کاریش نمیشه کرد، آیا میشه امسال تعهدی بخونم و همزمان کنکور ۹۶ رو هم بدم؟ بعد در صورت قبولی برم بدون تعهد؟ در این صورت واحد ها تطبیق داده میشه؟
> ۵.کارنامه سبز کی میاد و آیا میشه توش رشته رو تغییر داد؟ با توجه به اینکه اگر تعهدی رو ثبت نام و امضا کنم دیگه نمیشه رشته رو تغییر داد.
> 
> اینا سوالای افراد زیادیه لطفا اگر کسی میدونه جواب بده مخصوصا اگر تعهدی هم باشین.


*1- هیچ روشی برای دور زدن تعهد وجود نداره. تو برگه تعهدی که از شما میگیرن صراحتن ذکر شده که این تعهد غیر قابل خرید یا جابجایی یا معافیت هست. دلیلش هم اینه که این سیاست وزارت بهداشت برای افزایش پزشک و توضیع یکسان نیروی کار تو کل کشوره. جدیدن هم که امسال اومده بودن بعضن تعهد رو صرفا محدود کرده بودن به یک بخش یا روستا ، ینی مدرک پزشکی شما صرفن تو اون بخش خاص از استان اعتبار داره

2- دقت کنید که "تعهد خدمت" رو با "تعهد استخدام" اشتباه نگیرین! شما وقتی تو دانشگاه قبول شدین میبرنتون محضر یا کسی رو از اونجا میارن دانشگاه تا سند تعهد نامه رو امضا کنین. شما تعهد میدین که در اون استان یا منطقه خاص خدمت کنید ، نه اینکه اونا تعهد بدن به شما میزان مشخصی حقوق بدن یا استخدامتون کنن

3-بله درسته تا حداقل 10 سال نمیتونین سمت تخصص برین و اینم باز بخاطر سیاست های وزارت بهداشته که میخاد پزشک به اندازه کافی وجود داشته باشه تو مناطق محروم و دیگه کسی ناز نکنه برای رفتن به روستاها

4-  خیر چون رشته های تعهدی هم باز روزانه محسوب میشه

5- کارنامه سبز دقیقن نمیدونم کی بیاد اما با توجه به اینکه فرد مورد نظر رشته "تعهدی" قبول شده ، تو اینم شک دارم که بشه عوضش کرد یا نه!*

----------


## arasre

عجب! :Yahoo (35):  پس این دامی بوده که وزارت برام پهن کرده بود و من نمی دونستم. یعنی الان اگر من فیزیوتراپی تهرون تو کارنامه سبز قبول شده باشم میشه تغییر داد؟ آه دیگه دیوونه شدم. هیچ راهی نمونده انگار. آزاد هم نزدم که لاقل اونو برم واسه سال دیگه فرصت داشته باشم. الان بهترین کار به نظر شما چی میتونه باشه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## idealist

> عجب! پس این دامی بوده که وزارت برام پهن کرده بود و من نمی دونستم. یعنی الان اگر من فیزیوتراپی تهرون تو کارنامه سبز قبول شده باشم میشه تغییر داد؟ آه دیگه دیوونه شدم. هیچ راهی نمونده انگار. آزاد هم نزدم که لاقل اونو برم واسه سال دیگه فرصت داشته باشم. الان بهترین کار به نظر شما چی میتونه باشه


*پزشکی تعهدی قبول شدی؟ خب خوبه که نگران نباش. اینو دقیقن نمیدونم میشه تغییر داد یا نه! 
*

----------


## .MEHRAD.

اقا هنوز از پارسال دارن تعهدی میگیرن هنوز کسی وارد بازار کار نشده که مشخص بشه حقوقش چقدره :Y (691): 
 از طرفی اگه بخوان بذارنت تو یه روستا که اندازه پول نونتم که درنمیاد!  :Yahoo (4): الان نون دونه ای 500 روزی 3 تا بخوری میشه 1500 در ماهش 45000 تومن بعد حق ویزیت 7000 تومن در ماه 7 تا مریض میان جاش :Yahoo (35): !!!!
 فک نکنم بذارن تو روستا :Yahoo (110):

----------


## arasre

> *پزشکی تعهدی قبول شدی؟ خب خوبه که نگران نباش. اینو دقیقن نمیدونم میشه تغییر داد یا نه! 
> *


خوب چی؟ فیزیو چهار ساله تازه از اینم درآمدش بیشتره ۷ سال برم بعد ... کدوم عقل سلیمی اینو قبول میکنه.

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

برای تعهد پزشکی جون ادمو درمیارن،در کل ارزشی نداره

----------


## arasre

> اقا هنوز از پارسال دارن تعهدی میگیرن هنوز کسی وارد بازار کار نشده که مشخص بشه حقوقش چقدره
>  از طرفی اگه بخوان بذارنت تو یه روستا که اندازه پول نونتم که درنمیاد! الان نون دونه ای 500 روزی 3 تا بخوری میشه 1500 در ماهش 45000 تومن بعد حق ویزیت 7000 تومن در ماه 7 تا مریض میان جاش!!!!
>  فک نکنم بذارن تو روستا


اینطور که اصلا نمیشه. مگه گاوم میرم تهرون ۴ سال فیزیو صفا سیتی بعد مطب میزنم درامدم بیشتره

----------


## arasre

اقا کسی نیست اینجا دانجشوی پزشکی متعهد باشه؟

----------


## arasre

Up :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mehdi.j

داداش تعهدی هیچ ربطی به استخدام نداره من نمیدونم بچه ها  چرا فک میکنن برن تعهدی وزارت بهداشت تضمینه استخدام میده
حتی فرم تعهدش هم تو سایت دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی هست بخونین میفهمین که نه قابل جابجایی هست نه خرید تا 10 سال اول هم نمیشه تخصص امتحان داد
اگه کسی پول داشته باشه حتما ازاد یا پردیس خیلی بهتره چون بهدش زندگیت ماله خودته
کارنامه سبز هم مثل همون کارنامه های ازمون های سنجشه نه چیزی بیشتر

----------


## arasre

یعنی قابل تغییر نیست؟ هیچ راهی ندارم :Yahoo (21): 
با کارنامه سبز نمیشه تغییرش داد؟ تکمیل ظرفیت؟

----------


## Mehdi.j

> یعنی قابل تغییر نیست؟ هیچ راهی ندارم
> با کارنامه سبز نمیشه تغییرش داد؟ تکمیل ظرفیت؟


نه داداش اصلا ربطی نداره اسم ما برای اون دانشگاه ارسال شده الان که 3 مهر هم صبت نامه اگه نرید هم سال دیگه محرومید. باید موقع انتخاب رشته دقت میکردی. در ضمن حقوق به دانشجوی پزشکی عمومی از سال 4 میدن که عملا دوره پره انترن شروع میشه که مخصوص تعهدی نیست غیر تعهدی هم میدن که پارسال ماهی 800 بود . اما دندون و دارو حقوق ندارن کلا

----------


## Mahnaz

زمان ما نعهد فقط دوبرابر زمان تحصیل بود.و حق شرکت در تخصص داشتن ولی الان انگار ندارن تا بعد از اتمام تعهد

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*من زده بودم ولی خدارو شکر قبول نشدم*

----------


## mohammad1397

به من بگن بیابدون کنکوربرونمیرم تعهدیعنی بردگی کامل مطمئنم هرکی بره افسردگی میگیره خودکشی میکنه بعد7سال درسای سنگین ...یکم ماجراخشن شد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mahnaz

> به من بگن بیابدون کنکوربرونمیرم تعهدیعنی بردگی کامل مطمئنم هرکی بره افسردگی میگیره خودکشی میکنه بعد7سال درسای سنگین ...یکم ماجراخشن شد


چیزی از تعهدش میدونین که این میگین؟

----------


## mohammad1397

> چیزی از تعهدش میدونین که این میگین؟


من باشرایطی که خود استاترنوشته میگم خب وقتی آدم 7سال سنگین ترین درساروبخونه بعد21سال بگن توفقط بایدبیای تواین منطقه محروم یاروستافعالیت کنی من بودم خودکشی میکردم چون هیچ پیشرفتی این فردجلوی خودش نمیبینه انسان کمال گرایه دوست داره هی پیشرفت کنه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mehdi.j

> چیزی از تعهدش میدونین که این میگین؟


این تعهدی جدیده خانوم دکتر مث ماله شما نیست

----------


## Mahnaz

> من باشرایطی که خود استاترنوشته میگم خب وقتی آدم 7سال سنگین ترین درساروبخونه بعد21سال بگن توفقط بایدبیای تواین منطقه محروم یاروستافعالیت کنی من بودم خودکشی میکردم چون هیچ پیشرفتی این فردجلوی خودش نمیبینه انسان کمال گرایه دوست داره هی پیشرفت کنه


تا جایی که من از تهعد زمان کنکور خودمون خبر دارم فکر کنم اینطور نیست که دندانپزشک دایم تحت تعهد باشه.فقط صبح ها اونم 3 روز در هفته س.البته تعهد کنکوریای جدید فرق داره..

----------


## Mahnaz

> این تعهدی جدیده خانوم دکتر مث ماله شما نیست


بله درجریانم تا حدی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## arasre

اقا کارنامه سبز چطوریه راهنمایی کنید دیگه اگه بقیه رو قبول شده باشم میشه رفت؟

----------


## arasre

> اقا کارنامه سبز چطوریه راهنمایی کنید دیگه اگه بقیه رو قبول شده باشم میشه رفت؟


Up

----------


## idealist

> زمان ما نعهد فقط دوبرابر زمان تحصیل بود.و حق شرکت در تخصص داشتن ولی الان انگار ندارن تا بعد از اتمام تعهد


*این تعهدی که شما میگین "تعهد خدمت به کشور" هست که همه دانشجوها در همه رشته ها این رو دارن (که البته هم قابل خریده و هم اینکه اگر کشور در اون مقطع نیاز نداشته باشه به حرفه ی شما ، مدرکتون رو میدن)
اما تعهد خدمت به استان یا تعهد خدمت به یک شهر یا روستای خاص [در رشته های پزشکی ، دندانپزشکی و داروسازی] قضیه ش متفاوته.*

----------


## arasre

الان که نگاه می کنم نوشته تا پابان ترم اول فرصت هست تا تعهد امضا بشه پس تا اون موقع من تعهدی ندادم و عملا می تونم با کارنامه سبز تغییرش بدم و انتقالی بگیرم.درسته؟ از سنجش پرسیدم که گفتن باید به دانشگاه ها رجوع شود و در حیطه سازمان نیست.
راستی با اینکه کد رشته ام مربوط به تعهدیه اما تو قبولی نوشته بود:
پزشكي / دانشگاه علوم پزشكي كرمانشاه / مناطق محروم
این یعنی چی؟پرسیدم گفتن که اگه مناطق محروم داشته باشه فرق می کنه؟

----------


## arasre

> الان که نگاه می کنم نوشته تا پابان ترم اول فرصت هست تا تعهد امضا بشه پس تا اون موقع من تعهدی ندادم و عملا می تونم با کارنامه سبز تغییرش بدم و انتقالی بگیرم.درسته؟ از سنجش پرسیدم که گفتن باید به دانشگاه ها رجوع شود و در حیطه سازمان نیست.
> راستی با اینکه کد رشته ام مربوط به تعهدیه اما تو قبولی نوشته بود:
> پزشكي / دانشگاه علوم پزشكي كرمانشاه / مناطق محروم
> این یعنی چی؟پرسیدم گفتن که اگه مناطق محروم داشته باشه فرق می کنه؟


up

----------


## .MEHRAD.

اقا این مناطق محروم یعنی کجاها میذارنت تو یه محله محروم یا شهر محروم یا میبرن تو روستاها ؟
الان به نظرتون مناطق محروم  خراسان رضوی کجاس؟

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام.چند تا سوال برام پیش اومده که هر کی جواب بده خیلی ممنون میشم.(اونایی که دارن این وضع رو تجربه می کنن جواب بدن)
> ۱. اصلا روشی برای آزاد کردن مدرک و دور زدن تعهدنامه وجود داره؟ شنیدم که طی دوران دانشجویی حقوق میگیری که اگر در پایان اونو برگردونی تعهد رو آزاد میکنن.درسته؟
> ۲.حقوق یک پزشک عمومی متعهد شنیدم در حد پرستاری و ایناست که این برای کسی که ۷ سال درس میخونه فاجعست اگر اشتباه می کنم اصلاح کنید.
> ۳.تخصص یعنی دیگه تا ۱۰ سال واسه پزشکی نمیشه گرفت؟ من حاضرم همه ی شرایط رو بپذیرم ولی اینو نه!
> ۴.فرض کنیم که تعهد رو هیچ کاریش نمیشه کرد، آیا میشه امسال تعهدی بخونم و همزمان کنکور ۹۶ رو هم بدم؟ بعد در صورت قبولی برم بدون تعهد؟ در این صورت واحد ها تطبیق داده میشه؟
> ۵.کارنامه سبز کی میاد و آیا میشه توش رشته رو تغییر داد؟ با توجه به اینکه اگر تعهدی رو ثبت نام و امضا کنم دیگه نمیشه رشته رو تغییر داد.
> 
> اینا سوالای افراد زیادیه لطفا اگر کسی میدونه جواب بده مخصوصا اگر تعهدی هم باشین.


تعهدی ها رو نزنید بهتره
یکی از دوستان من سال اول تعهدی میاورده مونده سال بعد دولتی آورده
شرایط تعهدیا خیلی فاجعس

----------


## arasre

> تعهدی ها رو نزنید بهتره
> یکی از دوستان من سال اول تعهدی میاورده مونده سال بعد دولتی آورده
> شرایط تعهدیا خیلی فاجعس


الان من که تعهدی اوردم چه کنم چطور دوباره بشینم بخونم راه حلی داره؟ من الان بعد تعهدی فیزیو و پردیس زده بودم.

----------


## bita75

الان شما خودتو تو دردسر انداختی دیگه کاری نمیتونی بکنی.فقط یه راه داری اونم  تکمیل ظرفیت دانشگاه آزاده.البته اگه رتبتون بخوره

----------


## arasre

> الان شما خودتو تو دردسر انداختی دیگه کاری نمیتونی بکنی.فقط یه راه داری اونم  تکمیل ظرفیت دانشگاه آزاده.البته اگه رتبتون بخوره


من که دانشگاه آزاد شرکت نکردم. چطور میشه؟ من رتبم ۱۰۴۰ منطقه ۳ بود زیر گروه ۱ ۹۶۵ میشه پزشکی تهران رفت؟

----------

